# goats and cheese on youtube



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

I like this lady- smart & honest.
Looks very clean, good milking practices, and the cheese looks YUMMY.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't I wish I had that milking set up. or even the barn


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a fun video! Nice set up, happy goats 

Christy


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

That was neat!
k


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I remembered her name from the ADGA cheese awards ( Pat Morford) she won alot of awards -- mmm it makes me want to make beautiful cheese!!! 
Susie


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh to have that setup! Having a grade A dairy is a dream of mine. One that will probably never materialize but I love seeing how others do it.


----------

